# Whats Law On Komodo Dragons



## Marc2013

Whats Law On Komodo Dragons

Just a Website in uk list them for sale and seem very cheap.

Thought with Bacteria etc was illegal.


----------



## redbull23

No the Indonesian government wont allow it unless you're a zoo


----------



## coldestblood

This thread is all about it

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/949928-does-anyone-privately-keep-komodo.html


----------



## Marc2013

Thank You


----------



## DaOG

Marc2013 said:


> Whats Law On Komodo Dragons
> 
> Just a Website in uk list them for sale and seem very cheap.
> 
> Thought with Bacteria etc was illegal.


Do you have a link to the site selling them?


----------



## ian14

Komodo's are CITES Appedix I/EU CITES Annex A. So whoever is selling them (if of course they actually are) will need Article 10 certificates for each animal. They would alos have needed an export permit if they were sourcd from outside the EU, along with an import permit. And an import permit would not be granted unless they could be proven to be captive bred.

Incidentally the "bacteria in the mouth" issue is not completely accurate as they have been shown to possess venom glands. But they are not restricted under the Dangerous Animals Act.

As far as I am aware, within the EU komodo's are currently only in zoos. I would be very dubious of any UK company selling them, and if they were, they wouldn't be cheap. IF (and thats a HUGE IF) this were true then they would be the first company offering these for sale - and they would have a HUGE price tag.


----------



## colinm

There was one advertised recently by a Russian guy on Facebook,bizarrely.It was 20,000 euros so not cheap and also I suspect of dubious legality.


----------



## Tim Hallam

I have some for sale they are £10,000 each 10% deposit secures your pet , very healthy and not poisonous with bright colour will give you hours of joyous activity palpay me to [email protected]


----------



## sharpstrain

Tim Hallam said:


> I have some for sale they are £10,000 each 10% deposit secures your pet , very healthy and not poisonous with bright colour will give you hours of joyous activity palpay me to [email protected]


what size viv do theyn need:whistling2:


----------



## redbull23

3x1x1 will do fine just make sure to get a 300w bulb to keep temps up


----------



## Tim Hallam

they don't need a viv ,they live happy with your children and cats and love sitting by the fire - trained to fetch slippers and answer the door -happy to meet friends and do tricks to entertain - you can be the chief of your village everyone will obey you - free parrang and wash tub with every order limited time.


----------



## mikeyb

to be fair though if u could get these in the uk legally they would make pretty formidable guard dogs (lizards) its like a land crocodile thats venomous and can run faster than you can anyone would def think twice before jumping over the chainlink lol id question the legality behind if someone did and then got eaten though if the law would class this as the aminal murdered the criminal or it was there own stupid fault for climbing in there


----------



## Jb1432

mikeyb said:


> to be fair though if u could get these in the uk legally they would make pretty formidable guard dogs (lizards) its like a land crocodile thats venomous and can run faster than you can anyone would def think twice before jumping over the chainlink lol id question the legality behind if someone did and then got eaten though if the law would class this as the aminal murdered the criminal or it was there own stupid fault for climbing in there


The ones at London Zoo are actually pretty tame.


----------



## Jabba the mentor

colinm said:


> There was one advertised recently by a Russian guy on Facebook,bizarrely.It was 20,000 euros so not cheap and also I suspect of dubious legality.


I think that one was handed over to its new owner at one of the European shows


----------



## varanus87

Jb1432 said:


> The ones at London Zoo are actually pretty tame.


Until u starve them a lil and add more heat to there enclosure ... And rinca is getting there but she will *puts best cockney accent on * Ave ya : victory:


----------



## mikeyb

to be fair i would trust a komodo thats been kept in captivity over any crocodillian


----------



## ian14

redbull23 said:


> 3x1x1 will do fine just make sure to get a 300w bulb to keep temps up





Jabba the mentor said:


> I think that one was handed over to its new owner at one of the European shows


And provided it was sold with a valid and genuine A10 then such a sale was perfectly legal.


----------



## ian14

redbull23 said:


> No the Indonesian government wont allow it unless you're a zoo


There is in fact no ban on exporting komodo dragons.
They are a CITES I species and so therefore trade must be sustainable. Captivebred specimens can lawfully be traded.


----------



## Jabba the mentor

ian14 said:


> And provided it was sold with a valid and genuine A10 then such a sale was perfectly legal.


As far as I know it was all above board and legal


----------



## kain

Jb1432 said:


> The ones at London Zoo are actually pretty tame.


I've volunteered at london zoo and talked to the staff, I wouldn't use the word "tame" when talking about the komodo dragons lol


----------



## Jb1432

kain said:


> I've volunteered at london zoo and talked to the staff, I wouldn't use the word "tame" when talking about the komodo dragons lol


Tame enough to allow you in their enclosure whilst they are still in it is what I mean't, sorry.


----------



## steve williams

Just bought one from a geezer in Taiwan. Hasn't shown any signs of aggression so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeffers3

steve williams said:


> Just bought one from a geezer in Taiwan. Hasn't shown any signs of aggression so far. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> image



Just make sure it hasn't been learning from your snakes. If it starts lying alongside you and sizing you up, you should start worrying!


----------



## mikeyb

lol if i had one of these id want an emergency gun of some description same as if i had a croc yh there venomous but no where to the extent of a dwa snake imo. but if one grabbed hold of u theres not alot ur gonna do about it with summint the size of a small horse thats pure muscle and going on the shape of there jaws id imagine theres a whole lot of holding and rippin power and on land id say a so called death roll would be way worse than in water at least u can grab a croc and go with the roll one of these would just tear chunks out ya lol...... this said they still are fricking awesome and if i had the land and money id have one over any big cat etc etc .....


----------



## MDkingsnake

Can anyone post pics of there Komodos or their setups I literally am mind blown that people keep them in private collections :gasp:


----------



## mikeyb

look on london zoo's website unless u own a farm and can afford to build essentially a double skinned wall with a concreted base they can't dig out of then with double glazed toughened glass and the heating costs i imagine this is only an option of the uber rich and stupid lol i cant see them being allowed to be kept in a field with hide shed in and chainlink like u would a lion in fact id prob go as far as saying the lions the cheaper and safer option.... id imagine a tameish lion grabs u and someone lets rip with a fire extinguisher then ur gonna be hurt but itl run.... where as a komodo grabs u if u try same method i imagine it would end in a spin and a limb being torn off ud need like 5 people to sit on it


----------

